# My new ride(not a microskiff)



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I picked up my new(to me) ride today. 1999 Scout 162 Sportfish w/ 99 Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke. Both motor and boat have only 220 hours, and runs perfectly. The guy I bought it from bought it new in December of 99. After picking it up, Alison(my girlfriend) and I took it out in Tampa Bay for a little bit. We launched at Gandy and ran across the bay to 4th st and fished for about 45 min. 2nd Cast landed me a 18 in trout, as Alison went to grab the camera, we remembered the batteries were dead so no pictures of the first fish. The boat did great though, it draft about 8-9 inches and ran about 39 MPH trimmed out with the stock prop. Im hoping to get a few more MPH out of the boat with a new prop. 

The pictures are from the other day when I went to see it for the first time, I will have some new pictures next weds hopefully. The pictures dont show the trolling motor or the bimini that came with it too!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats, my buddy had the 14.5 model with A 40 HP Yami on it and it handled the chop better then his 16 Hewes with A 115 on it. I thought about buying A used one. Let me know how the boat handles A 2 to 3 foot chop.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats. Fantastic looking boat.   I know you have been searching for some time.

Bimini!!! As a seasoned member of the Gheenoe Army I would think you would leave that bimini in the garage!!!

Enjoy. If I run into the two of you some day along 4th Street or Gandy I will just waive as you blow past me going 40+.   Don't swamp my noe.

Scott


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good. Need some more fish blood. Maybe some Cobia and Tarpon ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great looking bote! I spent many days in a Scout. 39 mph? Wow. They've never been known for being slow have they?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys, anytime you guys wanna go fishing, just let me know!

BTW TOM, Tarpon blood is on the short list


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

congrats. scout makes one heck of a boat. you will love that girl when you are crossing nasty water, as well on the near shore excursions :thumbup:

yew still suk tho.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet ride. Watch out fish.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice bote! Love the check book out and ready!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

very clean looks new..1999 wow good shape. love the pic with the check book...


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice ride Rob ! Hope to see you out there some time. Chuck


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Chuck, how is the Greenoe? I hope your enjoying that boat as much as we did, its got lots of fish mojo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice ride.


----------



## sageone (Sep 12, 2007)

Capt. Ron,
NIccccccce boat!
It looks a little tippy though.
Capt. IJAFB


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats. That's a nice ride to have for Tampa Bay.


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Ha Rob, the gheenoe is great I will get some pictures soon! Your boat look Great !!


----------

